# New Idea to Save $$$



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

Ok so maybe I'm not the first genius on here to think of this but, today I stopped by my local BBQ supply place to pick up some more lump for this weekend.  I am planning on doing a 4# corned beef brisket and a 8# butt.  I've borrowed a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker to do these to see if I like it.  Up until now I've done everything on my Weber Kettle.  But on the the thermo part of why I posted here.

I have an ET-73 and always put one into the meat and one on the grate.  In the past I've pulled the probe out of one piece of meat to shove it in another to get readings on more than one thing I'm cooking (again, with the kettle 2 pieces of meat is filling the thing).  This has always bothered me for two reasons...1, cross contamination if there is any and 2, when you pull the probe out it's usually chased out by a bunch of the juices.

So while in the store today they had replacement probes.  They were only $6 each.  So I thought why not have both of my pieces of meat probed but then plug them into the transmitter when I want to see that one's internal temp?  Just leave the plug laying loose outside the smoker and plug it in when I want to see it.  Cool idea?  I think so.

Feasably you could do this with as many probes as you wanted.  You'd probably want to put a little piece of tape on the end to help you identify which is which if you have more than two going.  But it's far cheaper than buying several thermometers.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 28, 2009)

Good idea re: the probes. 

BTW,

I currently have a loaner WSM as well, I think you may like it.

I was impressed with how well it held temps for hours at a time, no adding more lump, or wood, and very little messing with the vents, compared to my offset.

I found it cooked a little hotter than I was used to (around 240), but everything I have made the past few weeks has been on the WSM, my offset has been sitting in my garage..covered. 

let us know how you like the WSM.


----------



## fire it up (May 28, 2009)

That is one hell of a great idea Dude.  Doing a bunch of stuff this weekend and I was actually going to buy another thermo even though I just bough a nice new one, now I can save a bunch of money and just get a few replacement probes, if I can find them.
Points to you for that idea, original or not I wouldn't have thought to do that.


----------



## ocsnapper (May 28, 2009)

Not a bad waste of time thinking on that, Makes good scene to me. :) It also will keep you from opening the smoker more times then needed..


----------



## smokebuzz (May 28, 2009)

YUP, works for me, but have since lost my extra thermo couples, so back to 1, give it time ,you will only need 1. 
What BBQ store? the 1 on 86th or Hawgeyes

YOU WILL LOVE THAT WSM!!!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 28, 2009)

Good idea Dude! Wish I had seen this post before I bought the extra thermos.


----------



## mikey (May 28, 2009)

Xlnt idea, Dude!  As far as the cross contamination goes, IMO I don't think it's an issue as long as the internal temp is above 140, but with different probes, problem solved. Us smokers have no problems, only solutions.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 28, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## the iceman (May 28, 2009)

Wow! The Dude is thinking! Who would have thunk it.


----------



## mossymo (May 29, 2009)

Right about now I am feeling a little dumb, and broke; we are up to having 6 thermo's..... Wow, I could go really crazy with probes !!!


----------



## carpetride (May 29, 2009)

I use my thermoworks MTC that way.


----------



## the dude abides (May 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody. 

Thanks Buzz. I went to the Fireplace and BBQ Center (I really don't even know the name of the place for sure) on 86th Street. They don't sell a lot of BBQ stuff but I get my Seven Oaks lump there. That's also where I bought my thermo. They also have several boxes of various wood chunks laying out with grocery sacks. Just grab what you want and they charge by the pound. Today I bought a 20lb bag of lump, a replacement probe, and 2 pounds of cherry chunks for less than $25.



PS.  For those of you who can get Seven Oaks, do.  It's good stuff.  I did a google search tonight and found this link
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag26.htm
Sounds like a porn site but it's not.

You'll see it's probably a little tough to get unless live around here or you order it direct.  I can't believe two sisters run the place and deliver the orders in their pick-up.  That's awesome.  Or maybe that's the porn part LOL


----------



## smokebuzz (May 29, 2009)

Seven oaks is from rite here in IOWA. Naked whiz also is a brand of lump, i think, that Hawgeyes also carrys


----------



## surgem7 (May 29, 2009)

for what it's worth. i have two walmart digitals. If both senders are on, you can read both temps on one hand held. It flashes each temp alternately.


----------



## jdt (May 29, 2009)

hawgeyes has Seven Oaks and Wicked Good Weekend Warrior Blend, the seven oaks is what I like to buy, $14 a bag at hawgeyes what does the fireplace center get out of it?


----------



## 1894 (May 29, 2009)

Looks back thinking about how many times the rechargeable batts were low in one of the two thermos .
 Tape on probe wire , sender , and receiver to keep them all segregated with L and R designations. 
 Slaps self upside the head


----------



## the dude abides (May 29, 2009)

Same price $13.70 for a 20# bag

LOL


----------

